# Plants withering and yellowing



## Gfish (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all I have a 36 gallon bow front tank with a current freshwater plus led 6500 k and 13 watts I recently purchased some floating plants which I believe after looking around online are dwarf water lettuce great cover for my butterfly fish I have had them under my full spectrum light setting since I got them for 8 to 12 hrs a day seem to be withering at the end of the leaves and wondering what I need to do to keep them alive told that they grow rapidly mine haven't grown much yet also was told could grow with my current light any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to BCA! If you can attach a picture of your plants/tank/lights it will be easier for us to help you with your plants. 
Also providing us some information about your water parameters such as PH, and GH will also be beneficial.


----------



## Gfish (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply I'm not exactly sure how to add pics from my phone onto the post I did however test my tank and my ph is 7.6 ammonia is 0.25 and nitrate is 0 I would also like to note that I believe the problem may have occurred because I added proper ph 7.0 to the tank a day or two after adding the plants I should have read the bottle and now know that was a bad idea it's not safe to use with live plants if that is my problem can I possible do something to help the damage I've caused ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

